# Firearm/Self Defense Lawyer?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good one in the area?? Hopefully he/she will never be needed, but just in case :thumbup:


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out Roy Kinsey. Great guy and excellent lawyer.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Stephen Cobb was one I found. http://www.cobblawfirm.com/index.htm
He is the one I have directed my wife to use in the case She or I need. In saying that I am still researching myself so I would like other opinions on this matter myself.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a colleague that I'd use. He's based in Auburn, but licensed to practice in Florida as well. We use him to defend police officers and departments involved in law enforcement liability lawsuits.

Not sure if he would want me to openly advertise for him - but I'd share his contact info via PM to someone who needs it.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure if he specializes in firearm/self-defense, but I know Jerry Allred is a fine criminal defense attorney and that's who I would be calling first. He served as a prosecuting attorney for 18 years. A good lawyer knows the law...A great lawyer knows the judge. Jerry is well respected, knows everyone and how the system works on both sides.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback fellas, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Can anyone recommend a good one in the area?? Hopefully he/she will never be needed, but just in case :thumbup:


A *GOOD* attorney knows the *laws*. A *GREAT* Attorney knows the *judge*!


----------

